# Bobcat Blower digging in.



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I got my new Bobcat blower today. The thing is awesome. Only Problem im having is it's digging into the parking lot and even taking some blacktop right off. I lowered the shoes a bit. I'm going to check my tire pressure to see if I have a low tire, Am I tilting it too far forward. I dont wanna F up the blacktop!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Is the auger taking off pavement or is it the cutting edge, either way ya got to adjust it


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

When I run this machine (rental), Lower the arms, then tilt the blower down just so you feel it hit the ground and then go. I dont tilt the front wheels off of the ground.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

It's the cutting edge. Taking about a 6-8" wipe strip off :realmad: I know my right front tire has a slow leak, maybe its low making the blower not sit level.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Ya could be a low tire, is there a float on them there skids or do ya have to worry about down pressure?????????????


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

It has float which is what I've been using...


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

DaySpring Services;740672 said:


> It has float which is what I've been using...


Don't use the float. Run the arms all away down or just slightly raised and try to get a feel for when the blower is touching the pavement.. Float, in most situations, just seems to force the cutting edge into the ground and lift the machine up. As for the low tire, we've finished out projects with a complete flat before, just takes practice. Sometimes when you blow a tire off the rim at 4:am you just find away to finish.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, I finally got it so it doesn't dig in. I had to lower the shoes all the way, now it's leaving about 1/2-1" of snow. I just cant get this thing set. I'd like to get it so it scrapes like my plow. I guess I'll haveta play around and see if I can get it set.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I think I finally got it right, or atleast pretty close. All of my tires needed air, I had a broken bolt on one of the shoes, and I adjusted the shoes to the 2nd from the bottom hole. Makes me feel a little better. I was getting pretty frustrated.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmm. Can you post a pic of the shoe and cutting edge? I don't even use the shoes and haven't had any real problems with digging in.


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

been using a bobat with blower 5 years now, took the shoes off right away. lower the arms to the ground, level the blower and go. most drives leave 1/2 inch or so but better than digging up asphalt. once you get the hang of it you figure it out. its not like a plow where you scrape asphalt. Bob


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

blowerman;740885 said:


> Don't use the float. Run the arms all away down or just slightly raised and try to get a feel for when the blower is touching the pavement.. Float, in most situations, just seems to force the cutting edge into the ground and lift the machine up. As for the low tire, we've finished out projects with a complete flat before, just takes practice. Sometimes when you blow a tire off the rim at 4:am you just find away to finish.


Funny, we had this discussion a couple times before, and most thought I was an idiot for saying float won't work for loaders with pushers or plows. Same would go for the blower.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;741869 said:


> Funny, we had this discussion a couple times before, and most thought I was an idiot for saying float won't work for loaders with pushers or plows. Same would go for the blower.


Sure, I recall a few of those arguments. The battle went on with all different opinions. I'll agree with you, simple physics and we'd have the answer. NO FLOAT...


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

could be a lot of things make sure you always have the arms floating too.good luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Skid Mark;746342 said:


> could be a lot of things make sure you always have the arms floating too.good luck.


Did you read?

You can NOT have the boom in float!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

Can I ask what the problem is with using float?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have found that any time you use float (while going forward) the front wheels will come off the ground. This will reduce traction and you will lose control of the amount of down pressure you are applying to you implement.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DGODGR;763404 said:


> I have found that any time you use float (while going forward) the front wheels will come off the ground. This will reduce traction and you will lose control of the amount of down pressure you are applying to you implement.


Thank you, another wise person who knows whereof he speaks. :salute:


----------

